

X-No-Wiretap - antimatter15
http://antimatter15.com/wp/2013/09/x-no-wiretap/

======
yuhong
I remember the "American Bit" or similar that was mentioned in Ars comments.

------
math0ne
I assume this is a joke, but really though, interesting concept.

------
codex
Would terrorists really abstain from forging this out of fear of penalty for
purjury? And why would I give up all my anonymity on the Internet just to
prevent the NSA from accidentally capturing my traffic?

~~~
jdiez17
It's satire.

~~~
dexen
It's a double satire, actually. The obvious level is the infeasibility, in the
good old style of
[http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3514](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3514) `Evil
Bit'.

At the other, darker and more nefarious level are the proposals of national
electronic ID, being put forth every once in a while. A government-issued ID
would be _the_ mandated ID for official and semi-official transactions. It's
easy to imagine that any communication not signed with such ID would be
subject to extra scrutiny, and possibly treated as exempt from legal
protections.

